# Writing horrendous goregrind...



## groph (Sep 8, 2010)

how do i does it? I'm looking to write some of this shit but whenever I sit down and grind around low on the neck it's always underwhelming. This is probably just because I'm alone with a guitar and a relatively small amp, but I don't want to show up to a jam with a bunch of boring riffs.

What I'm assuming is this.

1) Throw theory out the window. Done. I barely know any anyway.
2) Palm mute most things
3) Chromaticism
4) Grooves
5) "omgwtfbbq" ridiculous riffs that are impossible to tab and sound like a whirlwind of gore. This is the hard part.

I don't listen to much goregrind specifically but I'm right into any death metal and that includes that awful OTT slam stuff like Drowning in Phemaldehyde and Artery Eruption. I figure I can take what I know there and come up with something that would work. What I'm after is a decidedly death metal influenced, brutal, crude, gory kind of sound. Slam parts are fine, ridiculous fast parts are great, and general sloppiness is paramount. It has to sound bad, but in a controlled way.

Anyone here play over the top death metal/goregrind/grind? Writing tips?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 8, 2010)

Are you recording yourself when writing? Regardless of genera, I find that REALLY helps me get out of writing ruts.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Sep 8, 2010)

Play random tremelo picked notes at 220bpm. It works.


----------



## Whiskey_Funeral (Sep 8, 2010)

Whenever I write really nasty grind/death riffs I just try to stop thinking about it as "playing guitar". Instead of thinking in terms of shapes and fretboard patterns, I try to focus solely on the sounds that I'm making and how it all pieces together. That probably sounds completely retarded and doesn't make any sense, though.


----------



## Nonservium (Sep 9, 2010)

Whiskey_Funeral said:


> thinking in terms of shapes and fretboard patterns



Bingo


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Sep 9, 2010)

I've been working on a grind/noisecore project with a couple of guys, and we look at things as sounds and textures rather than "riffs", you know? It's not scientific in the least, but we definitely get some interesting ideas out just by pretty much forgetting conventional methods of playing heavy music. So I guess what I'm saying is that I agree with Whiskey Funeral


----------



## Variant (Sep 9, 2010)

We have a cybergrind side project called *&#9829;Kankles&#9829;* (the horror nameplates are so tired and cliche ) and I gotta be honest, while it's *supposed* to be stupid easy (but fast as hell) stuff to play, it's a challenge sometimes to create stuff for it, TBH. 

I'm with Jeff above, try to create textures from fast notes and/or in-and-out-of-dissonance chords... and *do not worry* about the "punch" or the "chunk" of the riffs... let the over the top drumming do that. You obviously like Portal, while not really grind, they really do that sort of fast & textural playing creatively.

Another thing I like to do in that project is overdubs, where I'll record two tracks of some riff panned left/right, then record two more doing something else (sometimes fast runs over shifting chords, or vice versa) and mix the later in at say 50% of the main volume, and pan them in a bit. It all adds a bit more dissonance and fullness to the guitar parts. The rest is all ugly, noisy bass (we use synth bass), pounding drums, and chaotic vocals.  






> 1) Throw theory out the window. Done. I barely know any anyway.
> 2) Palm mute most things
> 3) Chromaticism
> 4) Grooves
> 5) "omgwtfbbq" ridiculous riffs that are impossible to tab and sound like a whirlwind of gore. This is the hard part.



I'll disagree with most of this here to various extents: 

1) Theory is perfectly applicable, IMHO. Even experiment with some out of the box jazz-style chords that might get nice and nasty through distortion, and stuff like passing tones. The trick is not to make it overly technical from a compositional standpoint. Playing a really odd two chord progression insanely fast is acceptable... just don't make it into a Dream Theater kind of thing.
2) Not at all. Remember grind came from British crust punk as much as it did American death metal, and was on firm footing before the later really came in. Lots of fast open chord strumming is completely acceptable, if not, necessary.
3) It's cool where it works, but thrash relies more on it than grind ever did. 
4) Sure, but keep it interment, or in short, single song section like bursts... it should almost entice the listener, then go back to frantic.
5) Again, I wouldn't overdo the technicality if it doesn't serve the song, sometimes the simplest riffs can pummel the listener, sometimes the wrist-wreckers work. I do about equal parts of both. Keep in mind that the guitars at half-time (but not any slower, like dirgey death metal riffs) to frantic drums often have a killer impact. Keep that in mind when you write, or set up your drum program with a super fast skank beat and half-time over to to see if it works.

Happy grinding!


----------



## MFB (Sep 9, 2010)

I just wrote a little grind EP all about Mortal Kombat, and I looked at the riffs and notes as basic as I could. I took basic chords/intervals that sounded really heavy together and worked with them. A majority of the time it was taking a handful of notes and working with JUST those, between chords, random changes in what was played when, and tremolo picking.


----------



## groph (Sep 9, 2010)

GREAT info guys, thanks for not giving the typical "lol just write wat u think sounds good lol" response.




Variant said:


> We have a cybergrind side project called *&#9829;Kankles&#9829;* (the horror nameplates are so tired and cliche ) and I gotta be honest, while it's *supposed* to be stupid easy (but fast as hell) stuff to play, it's a challenge sometimes to create stuff for it, TBH.
> 
> I'm with Jeff above, try to create textures from fast notes and/or in-and-out-of-dissonance chords... and *do not worry* about the "punch" or the "chunk" of the riffs... let the over the top drumming do that. You obviously like Portal, while not really grind, they really do that sort of fast & textural playing creatively.
> 
> ...


 
I like the input, but I want this to have a good amount of death metal mixed in, so I guess I should have said deathgrind or just plain sloppy brutal death metal with really fucked up song topics. Sort of something like Last Days of Humanity mixed with Cock and Ball Torture/Rompeprop type stuff mixed with older Devourment with a kind of Brodequin/Mortician approach to the death metal. I likes my palm muting so I plan on doing it. But yes, I'm not planning on making it technical whatsoever, I just need some kind of inspiration for just writing riffs.

I like the bit about textural riffs rather than what is "traditional". I've tried this before (after listening to Portal) and came up with one or two cool ideas pretty much from just using random arrangements of random intervals until it clicked. As far as the ridiculous frantic riffs go, that's where I'll draw mostly from death metal, with those crazy tremolo picked chromatic nonsense riffs, only played at double speed (therefore sloppily, this adds to the chaos). The disgusting tone I'll have dialed in will also help. 

I guess I should just stop caring about how simple some of the riffs may be. I just like stuff that looks hard to play, hahaha. Any idea what tunings would work? I'm sure any would, but I am kind of partial to B and Bb. This stuff kind of has to be low in order for it to sound right to me, especially groovy parts. I don't want to put a 6 string into A, though.


----------



## maxident213 (Sep 9, 2010)

Groph if you're not already familiar with the music of Exhumed, you're missing the goriest gore-grind group in Goretown.  Essential music, and a great source of inspiration for me when I'm in riff-writing mode. Or corpse-raping mode.


----------



## Lon (Sep 9, 2010)

abuse the diminished scale, i do not mean use, i mean abuse... and then add some chuggachugga and chromatic tremolo picking lines, ya done!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 9, 2010)

Whiskey_Funeral said:


> Whenever I write really nasty grind/death riffs I just try to stop thinking about it as "playing guitar". Instead of thinking in terms of shapes and fretboard patterns, I try to focus solely on the sounds that I'm making and how it all pieces together. That probably sounds completely retarded and doesn't make any sense, though.




 thats what i do and it works


----------



## MFB (Sep 9, 2010)

groph said:


> Any idea what tunings would work? I'm sure any would, but I am kind of partial to B and Bb. This stuff kind of has to be low in order for it to sound right to me, especially groovy parts. I don't want to put a 6 string into A, though.



I used Drop C and D Standard for all my grind stuff and it sounds heavy as fuck (to me of course). I'd say go C# at the lowest, half the time grind sounds brutal and in your face even though it may only be Eb (looking at you Napalm Death).


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 9, 2010)

Jeff, I hope this is in reference to riffs you will use for Feculent Urethral Discharge. 

Don't you have a seven string? I've been trying to write the same style of riffs, but my six is set up as a baritone. I've been trying to get an idea of how to write better riffs in this style by playing some Last Days of Humanity, Gut, and Exhumed. It's not getting me anywhere unfortunately. It doesn't help that I've been playing too much Wrestlemania 2000.

Slam is pretty easy. Breakdowns, slow palm-muted chuggy riff, occasional pinch harmonic, and tremeolo picking. I haven't tried incorporating anything grindy (real grind) into it aside from the tremolo picking. 

What I really want to write is that somewhat poppy-sounding style riff you hear in a lot of pornogrind. Palm muted chords and way-too-happy high hat plus snare combo. There's a good example of what I mean (or at least the drums here):


That's my buddy's band Sister Fister from New Brunswick. He's a retarded drummer and I love him.

Like MFB said, sometimes it's not always about being tuned low... but it sure does sound good. I have a fuzz pedal that I've used in D and it sounds fucking heavy. Like Electric Wizard heavy. I can't imagine what it would sound like lower.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 9, 2010)

Just throw your hands around on powerchords in a standard.


----------



## 80H (Sep 9, 2010)

Whiskey_Funeral said:


> Whenever I write really nasty grind/death riffs I just try to stop thinking about it as "playing guitar". Instead of thinking in terms of shapes and fretboard patterns, I try to focus solely on the sounds that I'm making and how it all pieces together. That probably sounds completely retarded and doesn't make any sense, though.



i dont know if that was a joke or not. you sort of fundamentally described the art of musicianship.


----------



## Ironbird666 (Sep 9, 2010)

maxident213 said:


> Groph if you're not already familiar with the music of Exhumed, you're missing the goriest gore-grind group in Goretown.  Essential music, and a great source of inspiration for me when I'm in riff-writing mode. Or corpse-raping mode.


 
I would add Impaled and of course, old Carcass (not Heartwork, talking Symphonies of Sickness or Reek of Putrefaction). Remember, the guitar plays a big role in this style of music but it's very important to have a big, nasty, grinding bass guitar tone in the band.


----------



## groph (Sep 9, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> *GEOFF*, I hope this is in reference to riffs you will use for Feculent Urethral Discharge.
> 
> Don't you have a seven string? I've been trying to write the same style of riffs, but my six is set up as a baritone. I've been trying to get an idea of how to write better riffs in this style by playing some Last Days of Humanity, Gut, and Exhumed. It's not getting me anywhere unfortunately. It doesn't help that I've been playing too much Wrestlemania 2000.
> 
> ...





fixed, and:

This is precisely what this thread is for. I had an RG7321 but I sold it and snagged an old ass Platinum Warlock a few months later as a replacement, I just wanted 2 six strings for different tunings. I might end up using that guitar if the DiMarzio X2N I got for it ends up ripping, otherwise I'll be using my Jackson which I know you'll love. I'm definitely down for that pornogrind stuff, I love some of the grooves. My favorite example of that kind of stuff is definitely CBT's album Egoleech since that shit is still brutal as hell in my books and I can write those riffs quite easily.

Soon enough I'll be getting my Boss Metalzone modded so I'll be getting all sorts of disgusting tones when I use that thing for a boost. I need a new cab, I might pick up Lee's old 5150 cab if I can talk him down 50 bucks or so, hahaha. That thing is haggard but sounds pretty solid.

EDIT: Josh, to be honest, I can crap out CBT style grooves all day. I think writing shit like that and then tremolo picking the roots of the chords (look at Mortician tabs, this is pretty much all they do, have a power chord chuggy part and then the fast part is the roots of the power chords being tremolo picked. Formulaic, but brutal) would work in a pinch.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 9, 2010)

I can't believe I said Jeff. I think it's because I was reading Jeff's (from Montreal) post before starting mine.

Jackson = Love. If you end up using that for this project, I'll shit my pants. Whether we're in B or we're in D, I am 100% ready for this project. I think I have a few riffs in GP so I'll check it out. If you set up one of your guitars for B, I will set up my Spector. It'll be heavy as hell and awesome, especially if you get the Jackson setup. Jackson + Spector. fuuuuuuuuu.

Can we cover Last Days of Humanity and Gut? or any band for that matter? I'll go slam covers of Justin (My) Beaver or Lad Gaga.

I want to be one of those serious bands, with a tad bit of joke to it. I want to have a huge following of Mexicans, too.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 9, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> I can't believe I said Jeff. I think it's because I was reading Jeff's (from Montreal) post before starting mine.
> 
> Jackson = Love. If you end up using that for this project, I'll shit my pants. Whether we're in B or we're in D, I am 100% ready for this project. I think I have a few riffs in GP so I'll check it out. If you set up one of your guitars for B, I will set up my Spector. It'll be heavy as hell and awesome, especially if you get the Jackson setup. Jackson + Spector. fuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> ...


 
If it sounds like that clip you posted, at least i will follow.

Seriously, i couldnt stop laughing... mostly because of the drumming
edit: perhaps it was just the video


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

I fucking love hearing those drums in goregrind... then ya' gotta get four quick snare hits and blast the fuck out of everything. Then jump right back into that poppy shit.


----------



## groph (Sep 10, 2010)

Alright that fucking settles it. We're making a fucking band that combines all of these wonderful variations of grind and slapping (slamming) it on a slam death metal skeleton.

EDIT: Josh. If you could make some drum tracks using whatever the fuck program and send them to me, that would be great. Put as much of that poppy hilarious drumming in it as you want.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

I'll see what I can do. I haven't done a lot of drum programming in a long time, but it shouldn't be too hard.

Also, for what it's worth, Defeated Sanity's tuning is C/F/A#/D#/G/C. They're heavy as fuck and are beyond awesome. We could try that tuning out so we don't have to get our instruments set up. My Spector is already tuned CGCF so this would be easy for me.

Also, can we start our own style of brutal death metal/slam/goregrind? We've got Guttural Gore Groove and Slamming Orgasmic Butchery... but we need to have Cunt Slamming Brutality... or Guttural Slam Jams... or Cherry Popping Slam Death... or Twat Disfiguring Brutal Death Metal...

... or Dead Slut Gut Fuck.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

Or Clam Slamming Brutality.


----------



## groph (Sep 10, 2010)

Hymen Frosted Blast Butts


----------



## Auyard (Sep 10, 2010)

I vote for Dead Slut Gut Fuck.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

I vote for having samples.

I can supply any sample needed. I even vote we have a sample of one of us throwing up as an intro.

Could we also record an album that has a 78-79 minute rape (or brutal anal gangbang) intro then one song under 50 seconds? It's my dream to do this.


----------



## groph (Sep 10, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> I vote for having samples.
> 
> I can supply any sample needed. I even vote we have a sample of one of us throwing up as an intro.
> 
> Could we also record an album that has a 78-79 minute rape (or brutal anal gangbang) intro then one song under 50 seconds? It's my dream to do this.


 
Hahahahah holy shit.

Yeah, samples definitely. My only gripe with samples is that they sometimes take up 1/3rd of the song. This is why I can't listen to Mortician. If I could get someone to edit out all of the samples in Mortician songs, I'd listen to that band all the fucking time, I just can't be bothered to fast forward through the samples whenever the song changes. We must find the sample from Starship Troopers where Michael Ironside says "THEY SUCKED HIS BRAINS OUT." So yes on the samples, so long as they're like a line or two, not entire scenes from movies.

And yeah I'll do the other idea too, I don't care. Just find the most fucked up porno you can find and stick the entire audio of that into a song and we'll have like a retardedly short song immediately after.

This thread is now about a future death/gore/pornogrind band.


----------



## Necris (Sep 10, 2010)

As long as there is one song titled "Orphan Fisting Marathon" this will go down as the greatest musical achievement of the human race.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

http://www.badmovies.org/othermovies/startroopers/startroopers5.wav

I am the master of samples and don't think twice about it.

EDIT: Necris, consider it done. If you want, you can be part of writing it.


----------



## Jayystew (Sep 10, 2010)

How bout the audio from 2girls1finger for the intro?


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm thinking more of Brazilian fart porn... y'know, a bunch of sweet sluts huffin' each other's farts.


----------



## groph (Sep 10, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> http://www.badmovies.org/othermovies/startroopers/startroopers5.wav
> 
> I am the master of samples and don't think twice about it.
> 
> EDIT: Necris, consider it done. If you want, you can be part of writing it.


 

YES!


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

So, a few days ago this woman was brought into the Emergency Department. She cut her ears off because she was hearing voices. I mean, she CUT her fucking ears off down to the bone. There was no flesh. They tried to sew her ears back on (her family had them in a ziploc bag full of ice) but they fell off because she had bled so much and all of the vessels were fucked. She will need reconstructive surgery, but I don't know if she'll have ears again.

I need to find the dictated report and we'll use it as an audio sample (after removing names). We will probably get in shit, but it would be well worth it.

I'm so bummed I missed it. One of the techs her said it was one of the grossest things they've ever seen.

I can also get endless reports on fetal demise. There are so many.


----------



## groph (Sep 10, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> So, a few days ago this woman was brought into the Emergency Department. She cut her ears off because she was hearing voices. I mean, she CUT her fucking ears off down to the bone. There was no flesh. They tried to sew her ears back on (her family had them in a ziploc bag full of ice) but they fell off because she had bled so much and all of the vessels were fucked. She will need reconstructive surgery, but I don't know if she'll have ears again.
> 
> I need to find the dictated report and we'll use it as an audio sample (after removing names). We will probably get in shit, but it would be well worth it.
> 
> ...


 

JESUS, yeah that'd be cool. Wouldn't want to get into any legal issues though, so make sure our asses are covered. I'll let you take care of the lyrics then since you've got the necessary medical background to make an over the top goregrind band.


EDIT: Just a warning, but I'll probably be scooping my mids (flameshield up). Really helps with having a gross tone, which is absolutely vital.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

I will try to find out what kind of legal issues we would get into if no names are mentioned (patient and doctor). It would take me days to find the report, but I know some of the doctors personally. None of them mention location/hospital so that part is at least covered. It's just a matter of names, which would be removed.

I wish I could use every sample Aborted has used. Their medical-related samples as well as their Hellraiser samples are always fucking perfect.

Aborted fucking rule though... or at least, they did. 

I will worry about samples after we get some songs going. I want to at least ensure they aren't used by 100 bands doing the same thing.

EDIT: Why don't you just get one of those custom djent amps you were talking about? The one that has an EQ full of Mid knobs.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

Also, as I mentioned in the Defeated Sanity thread, here is a direct quote from the band:

"[...] but on the album we used a zoom tri-metal distortion pedal&#65279; + boss compressor and noise gate with the marshall jcm 2000."

I've never used a tri-metal, but I may have to check out some samples. I'm also going to try out their tuning tonight and see if I can come up with anything.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 14, 2010)

A month later and nothing has happened. We are awesome.

Fear not, Seven String Crew, this _is _happening. I have a bunch of riffs in my head that I need to get on paper (or on a fingerboard). I've been taking a break from most genres and listening to nothing but Pathology, Vomit the Soul, Abysmal Torment, Septycal Gorge, Defeated Sanity, Ingested, The Sickening, Atrocious Abnormality, Embryonic Depravity, Human Mincer, and Paramore.

My Spector has some delicious Circle K strings on the way (BEAD) as well as a new set of EMG's I got for a fucking ridiculous price. It's going to sound pretty fucking good if you ask me.

Nevertheless, I see a bright future for Feculent Urethral Discharge... maybe.

I can get us some logos/artwork/merch made for a pretty smokin' price, too. Depending on when Geoff and I get our asses in gear, a real logo might be made.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd buy a shirt


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 14, 2010)

I could probably whore us out enough to get on a small label. I'd love to be on Permeated Records. fuuuuuu.

For a shirt, I'd want something like the UKDM logo on the back:





But it would say "NSDM" and "CUNT SLAMMING BRUTALITY" under it.


----------



## Auyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Are you listening to Abysmal Torment's EP or the later stuff? Also, kudos on the Paramore to give you that little extra edge.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 14, 2010)

Auyard said:


> Are you listening to Abysmal Torment's EP or the later stuff? Also, kudos on the Paramore to give you that little extra edge.


 
I pretty much listen to eveything they've released. I fucking love "Onmicide" though.

I actually haven't listened to Paramore in a while, I just wanted to see who would notice it first. I admit to listening to them once in a blue moon because it's catcy. And Hayley Williams.


----------



## Ironbird666 (Oct 14, 2010)

Looking forward to hearing some nasty shit man. I want it to sound so disgusting I'll need to take a shower after listening to clean the filth off. Maybe put some rotten meat scratch and sniff stickers on the cd cases.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ironbird666 said:


> Looking forward to hearing some nasty shit man. I want it to sound so disgusting I'll need to take a shower after listening to clean the filth off. Maybe put some rotten meat scratch and sniff stickers on the cd cases.


 
rotten meat scratch and sniff!!!!!!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 14, 2010)

whats the name of that band wth those three guys who are all morticians or something? county medical examiners? didnt they put out an album where the CDs actually smelled like rotten flesh?

fuck stickers, make the whole damn cd case smell like that!


----------



## Womb-Vision (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll program drums


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 14, 2010)

I think samples can be good, take skinless for example. tampon lollypops has the best sample intro I have ever heard


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Oct 14, 2010)

> Or Clam Slamming Brutality.



Winner!


----------



## techcoreriffman (Oct 14, 2010)

Skinless' samples are pure, horrendous win.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Oct 14, 2010)

I went through a phase when I was really into goregrind bands like Cock And Ball Torture and Last Days Of Humanity and I remember that I had always wanted to do a grind cover of "The Safety Dance" by Men Without Hats because for some reason I think that the "chords" for it and the rythm of such would translate over to a great grind cover but no one else ever really seemed to catch on to the idea.


----------



## groph (Oct 14, 2010)

TXDeathMetal said:


> I went through a phase when I was really into goregrind bands like Cock And Ball Torture and Last Days Of Humanity and I remember that I had always wanted to do a grind cover of "The Safety Dance" by Men Without Hats because for some reason I think that the "chords" for it and the rythm of such would translate over to a great grind cover but no one else ever really seemed to catch on to the idea.


 
Josh and I will do this to see to it that this great idea is realized. We are jamming next Saturday. ss.org will soon have an OTT deathgrind band.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Oct 14, 2010)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by TXDeathMetal
> I went through a phase when I was really into goregrind bands like Cock And Ball Torture and Last Days Of Humanity and I remember that I had always wanted to do a grind cover of "The Safety Dance" by Men Without Hats because for some reason I think that the "chords" for it and the rythm of such would translate over to a great grind cover but no one else ever really seemed to catch on to the idea.





> Josh and I will do this to see to it that this great idea is realized. We are jamming next Saturday. ss.org will soon have an OTT deathgrind band.



Make me proud!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 14, 2010)

groph said:


> Josh and I will do this to see to it that this great idea is realized. We are jamming next Saturday. ss.org will soon have an OTT deathgrind band.


 
Omg im waiting for this more than for christmast.


----------



## The Somberlain (Oct 14, 2010)

I am eagerly awaiting the fucked up creations of Groph and Josh.

Edit: we should get an Irishman here to record a reading of this:

Leda and the Swan

A sudden blow: the great wings beating still
Above the staggering girl, her thighs caressed
By the dark webs, her nape caught in his bill,
He holds her helpless breast upon his breast.

How can those terrified vague fingers push
The feathered glory from her loosening thighs?
And how can body, laid in that white rush,
But feel the strange heart beating where it lies?

A shudder in the loins engenders there
The broken wall, the burning roof and tower
And Agamemnon dead.
Being so caught up,
So mastered by the brute blood of the air,
Did she put on his knowledge with his power
Before the indifferent beak could let her drop?

SWAN RAPE FTW!!!


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 15, 2010)

If we record anything onto CDs, I will personally bury them inside of an animal carcass for a month before sending them out. Or, since I work in the hospital, I'll try to shove them in the morgue for a while. You see more dead animals here than you do guitarists. I took this with my phone outside of the hospital:






Where do you think the CDs will go?

Bands like Aborted are known for booklets with "blood" and whatnot. We are taking it one step further. Real blood. I have a book I've been writing song titles and ideas in. I cut myself a few times to bleed all over the pages. It's pretty grim.

Geoff, we should make the booklets out of actual flesh. Human or pig, preferably. My cousin moved to Tatamagouche and had pigs with her boyfriend. They ate them so I don't know what's left, but I could get skin from them no problem. I want to be fucking disgusting.


----------



## Auyard (Oct 15, 2010)

You guys can probably stop by a butcher shop and score some raw meat/flesh. Some of it you might have to buy depending on how what type of cuts and stuff they do. I work in one and we don't even carve the whole animal we just get the vacuum sealed chunks and we probably get a few gallons of blood by the end of the day.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 15, 2010)

Why go to a butcher when I just run over a few children?

Every second house on my street has at least one or two kids. Fuck, my neighbor has four and probably another one roasting in the oven.

You do make a good point, though. Geoff, it's official... if we end up recorded even a demo with a handful of songs on it, we are making the booklet out of pig flesh.

We could have a few regular jewel cases and then print a handful of pig flesh sleeve cases with the booklet bound by tendons or veins. There will be a limited number and will only be available to a select few members of SSO and labels. If I was part of a label company, I'd definitely sign a band if they handed me that. I don't give a fuck of it was a goregrind label and the band sounded like Explosions in the Sky.


----------



## groph (Oct 15, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Why go to a butcher when I just run over a few children?
> 
> Every second house on my street has at least one or two kids. Fuck, my neighbor has four and probably another one roasting in the oven.
> 
> ...


 

That's INSANE. I hope you mean the pig skin will be dried, leather style. I'd be down for that. If some hair could be left on it that'd be awesome. I don't think I'd good for raw, bleeding pig flesh, as horrific as that would be. It would eventually just rot of course. Also, how would we put any sort of print on it?

EDIT: I second the real blood thing, if we could procure (legally) some pig/cow/whatever blood (preferably menstrual) and soak the lyrics booklet in it, that would be beyond sick. We'd have to somehow preserve it so the blood won't eventually start flaking away. We should at least do that.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 15, 2010)

The pig skin would definitely be dried like leather. As for the print, that's something we will come up with in time. I can see this being a costly investment, but if it gets our name out there or on a label, it'd be totally fucking worth it.

For the blood, even if we could somehow get a little spray or backlash, that would rule. Or we could just get a bunch of pig skin, lay it on the ground, and ask a butcher to make his fresh cuts above it so the blood gets all over it.

We HAVE to make this happen. I don't care how long it takes us to write enough songs and get it done. Even if we did 10 copies of this, I'll shit my fucking pants.


----------



## Necris (Oct 15, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> We could have a few regular jewel cases and then print a handful of pig flesh sleeve cases with the booklet bound by tendons or veins. There will be a limited number and will only be available to a select few members of SSO and labels.


 
Requesting a copy now so I don't forget later.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 15, 2010)

OH, for anyone interested, here are some details on our gear... this way whenever we get recordings, you won't have to piss us off with dumb fucking questions (just kidding, we love you all).

My setup is fairly simple. I'll mainly be using my Spector NS2000/Q4 strung BEAD (Circle K Strings). It has the stock preamp and pickups, but the pickups will be changed soon. I'll be running that into an Ampeg SVT-CL and Ampeg SVT-810 full stack. I may turn the gain up or use my new Aguilar Agro pedal for a bit of grit since we will probably only have the one guitarist for quite some time.

Spector NS2000/Q4:






Alder body with quilted maple top (Amberburst in color)
3-Piece Maple graphite reinforced neck with a beautiful rosewood fingerboard (it gets the lemon oil once in a while)
EMG active EQ (tone pump?)
EMG HZ pickups (being replaced by EMG DC pickups)

All black hardware, top loading bridge, and sexy as fuck. I put some black Schaller strap locks on it, too. Once I get the DCs in, this is going to sound absolutely fucking killer.

Geoff can chime in on his gear if he wishes. I know he's using a Jackson and a Randall head. Geoff wishes he had a Vader endorsement so he can be metal as fuck.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 15, 2010)

oh man, I can allready picture the customs agent looking at my disc....

"print" your logo on the pig skin with a white hot branding iron. There is someone in the dealers section who could probably make the design in metal! 

for full brutality tho... cut the logo on your skin/wait for the scar/cut that piece of flesh/ use as booklet. I can see some problems with the production line tho...


----------



## leandroab (Oct 15, 2010)

josh pelican said:


>




I pissed myself


----------



## 308sc (Oct 15, 2010)

I find that it really helps me to write while using different settings. For instance I have wrote some of my favorite distorted riffs, using the clean channel


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 15, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> oh man, I can allready picture the customs agent looking at my disc....
> 
> "print" your logo on the pig skin with a white hot branding iron. There is someone in the dealers section who could probably make the design in metal!
> 
> for full brutality tho... cut the logo on your skin/wait for the scar/cut that piece of flesh/ use as booklet. I can see some problems with the production line tho...



Very interesting idea in regards to the branding iron. I will keep that in mind.

The flesh/scar idea would be simple if we have volunteers.


----------



## groph (Oct 15, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> OH, for anyone interested, here are some details on our gear... this way whenever we get recordings, you won't have to piss us off with dumb fucking questions (just kidding, we love you all).
> 
> My setup is fairly simple. I'll mainly be using my Spector NS2000/Q4 strung BEAD (Circle K Strings). It has the stock preamp and pickups, but the pickups will be changed soon. I'll be running that into an Ampeg SVT-CL and Ampeg SVT-810 full stack. I may turn the gain up or use my new Aguilar Agro pedal for a bit of grit since we will probably only have the one guitarist for quite some time.
> 
> ...


 
That is a sick fucking bass.

I'll be using a Jackson DKMGT with EMG 81/85 pickups, tuned BEADF#B through a Randall RM100 head, currently through a shite homemade 2x12 cab which is due to be replaced. I'll probably be boosting with a Boss Metalzone for added disgust.

And yeah, good idea for the branding iron.


----------



## The Somberlain (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll trade you this for some of my hand-printed literary works that I'm working on


----------



## Antimatter (Oct 15, 2010)

Woah, this is pretty much the greatest thing ever
And I support the branding iron idea


----------



## Ironbird666 (Oct 16, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Geoff wishes he had a Vader endorsement so he can be metal as fuck.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 16, 2010)

I can safely sat that I do a bit of goregrind. This is my band:
Malodorous (&rsquo;09 Teaser up now!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Like others have been saying, forget theory and just play until something brutal comes out.

Tune low. B at the highest. My band uses drop G on 7 strings.

Tastefully use breakdowns. Dont throw them in EVERY song unless they truly fit in every song.

A slow song can be as brutal as a fast song dont. Good writing at 100bpm can do wonders.

Diminished and harmonic minor scales. Nuff said.

These are a few things I've picked up having been in Malodorous for over 2 years. If you have any questions, just let me know!!


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 16, 2010)

I am quite familiar with Malodorous. I dig your tunes but, I find the (bass) drums a bit too loud.

Once this shit gets going, I'd love to set up some shows or a split.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 16, 2010)

This has garnered my attention. Though most of what I write is on the realms of thrash/death metal, I do have my Exhumed influences so lemme know if you guys need a hand with writing.


----------



## groph (Oct 17, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> I am quite familiar with Malodorous. I dig your tunes but, I find the (bass) drums a bit too loud.
> 
> Once this shit gets going, I'd love to set up some shows or a split.


 
It's pretty much a law for any goregrind band to have a split. We MUST get our shit recorded on vinyl.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 17, 2010)

Question: What tuning are you guys gonna play in? I'll see if I can contribute a few riffs of my own.


Edit:
Initiative taken on my part. I tuned to B on my 6 string jackson and wrote like up to the 2nd verse for a song in guitar pro. Obviously it needs some fixes and some good drum fills (i suck at these) but pm me an email address and you can look at what I have so far.

Working title for song is 'Razorwire Sodomier' (intentionally mis-spelt)


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 18, 2010)

We will be tuned to B. Geoff (groph) is using a 6 string Jackson, too. I don't have a problem with you lending a helping hand if Geoff doesn't. You will surely be given thanks for it and if we're ever in your city, you can play with us.



groph said:


> It's pretty much a law for any goregrind band to have a split. We MUST get our shit recorded on vinyl.


 
It's also an unwritten law to have three times as many split releases than normal releases.

Feculent Urethral Discharge/Malodorous - Split Roast 2011? Sounds good to me.

By the way, are we sticking with Feculent Urethral Discharge? I'd message you on MSN or facebook, but I figure this way everyone will be updated with our progress.

P.S. I have some awesome samples that are fairly short. We don't need to use them in every song, or even at the beginning. Middle and end samples work well, too... especially at the end because you can skip them if you want.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 18, 2010)

We should also cover something old school and make it slammy... like Anthrax. Or Pantera.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 18, 2010)

I have roughly 1 and a half songs written for this already. 

I need an email address to send these gpro tabs too though guys.


----------



## Antimatter (Oct 19, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> We should also cover something old school and make it slammy... like Anthrax. Or Pantera.


 
You've gotta rename it something grind/slammy too
Anthrax's "Madhouse" becomes Feculent Urethral Discharge's "Human Slaughterhouse"


----------



## CapenCyber (Oct 19, 2010)

josh pelican said:


>




Haha, I loved that video!

My gore band have just made a similarly silly video: 

We have another song uploaded at :Gout on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 19, 2010)

ghost - You have received a private message.

Cyber - Hilarious. We'll have to do a split, too!


----------



## CapenCyber (Oct 20, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> ghost - You have received a private message.
> 
> Cyber - Hilarious. We'll have to do a split, too!



You got it, 3 way split maybe?!


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 20, 2010)

Enjoy the songs guys. Lemme know if you guys need help with anything else. 

How you enjoying the songs so far?


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 21, 2010)

are you fellas dead set on programming the drums?  im probably not fast enough for what you would need but i thought id ask anyway.


----------



## groph (Oct 21, 2010)

Well for our preliminary rough stuff yeah we'll probably program them. We have a drummer who is eligible but he's generally unmotivated as hell so we'll get back at you guys (possibly have an audition) if we need a drummer.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 21, 2010)

Haha, poor Jason.

Adam - Unfortunately my laptop has shit itself and I cannot open them in Guitar Pro. I am having it fixed tonight or tomorrow so I'll let you know, haha.

Cyber - A three way split would rule. We'll have to set that shut up in the future.

Geoff and I have already agreed that we're going to make a $5 music video... or cheaper. We will do little to no editing. I have two buddies that do special effects with fake blood, limbs, etc. We will also need a few dead people and a girl to get mutilated. We will have really short clips of the band playing, shots of old people, cats playing the instruments, dogs humping, and random 
gratuitous shots of meat hanging on hooks.

My bass is now string with a set of Circle K Strings. The tension is perfect for BF#BE, but dropping it to BEAD still sounds pretty good. Thet ension is obviously a little looser. If I end up disliking it, I'll just tune back up and play two notes down from Geoff.

I have new EMG 35DC's as well, I just need to get them installed.

Slam jam Saturday! I've got a few little riffs so hopefully we can get a full song... or 10.


----------



## groph (Oct 21, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Haha, poor Jason.
> 
> Adam - Unfortunately my laptop has shit itself and I cannot open them in Guitar Pro. I am having it fixed tonight or tomorrow so I'll let you know, haha.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent. I have my Ipod prepared with Mortician's Final Bloodbath Session, Amputated Genitals, Execration, Cock and Ball Torture, and the other sick essentials. Listening to Mortician is just inspiring.

Could you be able to tune to Drop A on occasion? At least just the lowest string? I can't really go down to A standard and Drop A is still a little flaccid but manageable.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 21, 2010)

Tuning to A isn't a problem at all. I like to use that when writing with my guitar because I fucking hate power chords.

Hey, have you ever installed pickups on your own? I want to get these new pickups in this weekend without having to drop it off and wait for some tech to do it. I have solder and a soldering gun. I've just never done it by myself.


----------



## groph (Oct 21, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Tuning to A isn't a problem at all. I like to use that when writing with my guitar because I fucking hate power chords.
> 
> Hey, have you ever installed pickups on your own? I want to get these new pickups in this weekend without having to drop it off and wait for some tech to do it. I have solder and a soldering gun. I've just never done it by myself.


 
Sweet. After hearing Mortician and listening to that gratuitously low sound I MUST go with drop A a few times.

And no, I've never installed pickups on my own. Just drop it off at Family Music on Sackville Drive in .. Sackville, they apparently can get shit done within a week. I'm doing this with my Warlock/DiMarzio X2N, I'll let you know how long it took.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 21, 2010)

those 2 vids are epic! can you gusy recomend me some more shit like that? with stupid silly videos of course


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 21, 2010)

Fruity Loops 9 and Acoustica Mixcraft are both good drum programs, although I've had better results with Mixcraft personally.

And I'd be happy to send the tabs to Geoff as well if he wants 'em.


----------



## groph (Oct 21, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> Fruity Loops 9 and Acoustica Mixcraft are both good drum programs, although I've had better results with Mixcraft personally.
> 
> And I'd be happy to send the tabs to Geoff as well if he wants 'em.


 
Go for it, if we end up stealing riffs we'll give you credit


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 21, 2010)

groph said:


> Go for it, if we end up stealing riffs we'll give you credit



I'm giving the songs to you guys. All I ask is for songwriting credit and the chance to jam 'em out with you guys if you ever end up playing 'em in SoCal. (oh and my band will probably end up learning and playing them too at some point.)


Pm me an email address and I'll send you a winrar zip file with the 1 and 1/2 songs I got done.


----------



## groph (Oct 21, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> I'm giving the songs to you guys. All I ask is for songwriting credit and the chance to jam 'em out with you guys if you ever end up playing 'em in SoCal. (oh and my band will probably end up learning and playing them too at some point.)
> 
> 
> Pm me an email address and I'll send you a winrar zip file with the 1 and 1/2 songs I got done.


 
Sent. Hopefully I can play whatever you've written, hahahaha.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 21, 2010)

groph said:


> Sent. Hopefully I can play whatever you've written, hahahaha.



Replied and tab sent.
If you can trem pick 16th notes at 240 bpm (the first one is in 12/8 just for sheer craziness) then you'll be fine. The bitch of it is building up the endurance to sustain that kind of ferocity for 2 1/2 minutes.

The other 1/2 done song is basically the same 2 riffs repeated a couple of times. I ran out of inspiration while writing it, so I'll let you and Josh have fun with it and see what you can come up with. 


Lemme know if it's too crazy to play and I'll fix (or even attempt to record) the guitar parts for them myself.


----------



## The Somberlain (Oct 22, 2010)

If you need any poetry for lyrics, I'd be glad to contribute some writings.


----------



## groph (Oct 22, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> Replied and tab sent.
> If you can trem pick 16th notes at 240 bpm (the first one is in 12/8 just for sheer craziness) then you'll be fine. The bitch of it is building up the endurance to sustain that kind of ferocity for 2 1/2 minutes.
> 
> The other 1/2 done song is basically the same 2 riffs repeated a couple of times. I ran out of inspiration while writing it, so I'll let you and Josh have fun with it and see what you can come up with.
> ...


 
I really liked the first song, Inside her Insides, that's the kind of shit I'm trying to write, haha. The second song's intro reminds me of Origin and the rest of it is very Cannibal Corpse like, especially with the blast beats over the double bass. I definitely like them both but I think you might hear the first song realized. It's a good length, too.

Thanks a lot man, I appreciate the ideas. Feel free to send more along, haha.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 22, 2010)

Geoff/ghost - Can either one of you tab out a few in a text document, or even hand write them and scan them? My laptop should be fixed today or tomorrow, but I don't want to wait. I'll play the riffs as fast as I can which should help until tomorrow.

Also, Geoff, I find Family Music in Sackville (or Westphal) takes less than 24 hours. I've dropped another bass for a preamp installation and my guitar for the baritone setup.

I need to grab two 25K pots for these pickups so it looks like I'm going to wait anyway. Apparently the TonePump preamps are a bitch to tinker with. I don't know if I should get a new preamp or not.


----------



## Necris (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm working on a song for you guys as well. I'm not sure whether you'll be into it, but what the hell.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 23, 2010)

I love everyone!

For anyone who is interested, Consume the Flesh Media has sent me a message regarding prices. For $41.60, we get three thumbnails, one finalized logo in a .PDF file, two revisions of the logo, and two ready larger logos (for shirts, posters, etc.). I will discuss this with Geoff when we have our slam jam and we'll go from there.

Here is some work from Consume the Flesh Media in case anyone is interested...

















leftyguitarjoe's band:


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 23, 2010)

groph said:


> I really liked the first song, Inside her Insides, that's the kind of shit I'm trying to write, haha. The second song's intro reminds me of Origin and the rest of it is very Cannibal Corpse like, especially with the blast beats over the double bass. I definitely like them both but I think you might hear the first song realized. It's a good length, too.
> 
> Thanks a lot man, I appreciate the ideas. Feel free to send more along, haha.



Glad you dug 'em. The Origin/Cannibal Corpse is actually closer to how my band Sociopath sounds, so I wasn't sure if that was what you guys were going for. I'm not an expert on goregrind tbvh. I just write straight up death metal with some thrash in it normally. I just threw that one in there to see if you guys wanted to add some straight death metal to your sound as well. 

But the second one I got the idea for after looking at some Exhumed tabs and getting some ideas. In fact that song I was looking at was 'Decrepit Crescendo'. If you look at that tab you can see what I was going for.

I have more Exhumed tabs that I can send to you later if you wanna review 'em for some grindy ideas.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a very dirty cuntload of Exhumed/Gut/Last Days of Humanity tabs.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 29, 2010)

Any update on the progress of the grind band? I'm still waiting for some filthy, disgusting, vomit-inducing madness.....


----------



## Acatalepsy (Oct 29, 2010)

Can't wait to hear this stuff guys!!


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 2, 2010)

We didn't get to jam this weekend as I was in Toronto. Hopefully we can jam next weekend and I'll have my computer back to record riffs on.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Nov 8, 2010)

Any updates? 
I'm anxiously awaiting anything recorded.


----------



## groph (Nov 8, 2010)

Probably won't be a little while until anything's recorded but once we get a song together we need to go to our man Patriclese's place and see if we can't get some scratch tracks down.

I'd expect a blend of traditional death metal, slam, brutal death, goregrind, grindcore and whatever else Josh and I decide to chuck in. As long as it's heavy and brutal it's fine by me.


----------



## BeefBrain (Apr 6, 2014)

Ironbird666 said:


> I would add Impaled and of course, old Carcass (not Heartwork, talking Symphonies of Sickness or Reek of Putrefaction). Remember, the guitar plays a big role in this style of music but it's very important to have a big, nasty, grinding bass guitar tone in the band.



i agree very much about the nasty bass guitar. i am the guitar player but mostly the bass player in my grind band and without tit the mix is empty. i always tune down to b as i use a 6 string bass. i use a fender overdrive pedal maxed out to the top and crank my low and high mid's along with the treble with bass sitting at just past half. always gives me a growling tone.


----------

